# S&H Green Stamp Ashtray



## debodun (Jan 9, 2021)

Maybe some American members remember "green" stamps. You received some commensurate with the value of store purchases. There were also books to paste them in and when you accrued enough, you could redeem them from merchandise in their catalog.





This ashtray was one of the items:


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 9, 2021)

I remember them. My mother saved them.


----------



## Jules (Jan 9, 2021)

Though they may not have been S&H, we had similar incentives & stamps in Canada.  Now it’s all about our loyalty cards.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 9, 2021)

There was another one called Gold Strike, I think. My mother saved them too.


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2021)

I also remember Plaid Stamps, but the green stamps were more prevalent in my memory.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2021)

When I was a kid if I didn't go to church with my mother my penance was to stay home and paste green stamps into books.  After she left I set up a  workstation on a TV tray in front of the television and used a damp sponge to moisten the glue.  By the time my mother got home from church, my little workstation was put away and the stack of filled books was on the kitchen table. I think it bothered her that I didn't complain or view the assignment as a form of punishment.  That gave me some small satisfaction. 

It seems like the only time we redeemed them was when my mother was broke and needed a cheap and flashy wedding, anniversary, or birthday present.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

We had Green Shield  stamps and pink stamps here too... my mother would fill  several books and we children would be sent to the 'catalogue store'' in town to buy a kettle or an iron with the filled books...


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2021)

I found 57 of the books in a trunk of my grandmother's stuff years ago.  Much to my surprise, I was able to redeem them for $2 each by mail.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 9, 2021)

I remember green stamps and helped put them in the books.. My mom saved up enough to but a few nice lawn chairs and we had them for years. She had a few books left over and I was able to get a toy that I wanted.


----------

